# bons plans iphone reconditionnés



## Diaoulic (27 Octobre 2018)

Bonjour tt le monde

rue du commerce fait une grosse opé sur des iphones reconditionnés (6/6s/7, j'ai chopé un SE état neuf 32GO pour 179€).
pour ceux que ça peut interrésser


----------



## Locke (27 Octobre 2018)

Diaoulic a dit:


> rue du commerce fait une grosse opé sur des iphones reconditionnés (6/6s/7, j'ai chopé un SE état neuf 32GO pour 179€).
> pour ceux que ça peut interrésser


Négatif, ce magasin ne peut pas prétendre d'utiliser abusivement le mot reconditionnement. Seul Apple est à même de l'utiliser, puisqu'elle procède à un protocole très strict pour la remise en vente et elle seule dispose de ce droit. Ailleurs, ce ne sera jamais un contrôle aussi pointu incluant une garantie de l'équivalent d'un modèle acheté neuf ! Alors autant ne pas faire de mauvaise PUB !


----------



## Jura39 (27 Octobre 2018)

Voici ce qu'indique le site de vente


----------



## Diaoulic (27 Octobre 2018)

@Locke,
pas du tout l'intention de faire de la pub, juste qu'au vu de ce que j'ai reçu, ça peut valoir le coup, le mien est garanti 1 an (version premium, voir le poste de Jura), aucune trace d'usure cosmétique, batterie a 100% de sa fonctionalité, aucun problème de touch id/réponse écran, apn..., donc pour le prix c'est juste bien, c'est tout.
le terme "reconditionnement" n'appartient nullement à Apple lorsqu'il s'agit d'appareils de sa marque, seules les conditions et garanties changent comme tu le soulignes, en cas de problème j'ai à faire au vendeur et non a apple.
pour info le vendeur est bien rue du commerce (groupe carouf), donc plus sérieux que la myriade de reconditionneurs à mon sens.


----------

